# List of Pro labs?



## Montana (Aug 2, 2009)

My local lab is shutting down.  Anyone compiled a list of pro labs to work with online?  Anyone have a favorite?  I used the search funtion, but wasn't getting anywhere.  This is for pro work.  Mainly senior portraiture. Thanks folks.

Derrick


----------



## KmH (Aug 2, 2009)

www.millerslab.com  Millers Professional Imaging. They are located in southeast Kansas.

I know, short list, but the only place I'm willing to recommend.


----------



## Montana (Aug 2, 2009)

A fellow photographer called me today and recommended the same lab.  Thanks!


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 2, 2009)

What MPIX and places like that.  Or is that not what your looking for???  Just asking?


----------



## Montana (Aug 2, 2009)

Jeffro said:


> What MPIX and places like that. Or is that not what your looking for??? Just asking?


 

Ummm, places better than MPIX.  Full service pro labs.  Proofs to prints.  Preferrably a place that is easy to work with.


----------



## rufus5150 (Aug 2, 2009)

Mpix now offers mpixpro (which I've so far found awesome), but I'm pretty sure mpix (standard) does proofs and proof books as well.


----------



## KmH (Aug 2, 2009)

Mpix, MpixPro and Millers are all the same outfit.


----------



## rufus5150 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes but they do vary in their degree of professional services. I haven't looked into what Miller's offers vis a vis the other two arms of the company, though. MpixPro was definitely a step up from the standard Mpix.


----------



## raider (Aug 3, 2009)

took this from MIKE30D in another post - thank him...
"
White House Custom Colour
H&H Color Lab
Miller's Professional Imaging - the pro side of MPIX.
Mpix.com Online Digital Imaging Service - Order digital photo prints online from professional imaging lab
http://www.digilabs.biz
Buckeye Color Lab - Index
:COLOR INCORPORATED | d i g i t a l p r o l a b:
Hunt Color Lab, Inc - A professional photo-finishing lab located in north Atlanta.
K&K Color Lab
Burrell Pro Labs :: Where Photography Matters!
Bay Photo Lab, roes, digital prints
Photocraft Imaging Digital Photo Lab
Kalamazoo ColorLab
Welcome to Galaxy Professional Imaging, Inc. 3460 Seneca Street, West Seneca, NY 14224
Meridian Professional Imaging - home
Welcome to Professional Color Service - Metairie, Louisiana
Professional Photo Lab - Full Color
NAP Home Page
Photo Imaging, Photo Design, Graphic Designing, BWC Photo Imaging, E-6, C-41, B&W Processing - Dallas Texas
"
always loved this list.


----------



## KmH (Aug 3, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> Yes but they do vary in their degree of professional services. I haven't looked into what Miller's offers vis a vis the other two arms of the company, though. MpixPro was definitely a step up from the standard Mpix.


Yep, you have to be approved through an application process to use MpixPro or Millers.

All 3 use the same printing equipment and techs, but Millers has many products Mpix customers can't get.

MpixPro is like Millers in that clients can't see the prices.

MpixPro is about a week old at this point and will morph as Millers fine tunes it.


----------



## Pure (Aug 4, 2009)

I use WHCC, and found they are very good.  Amazing packaging, fast turnaround, and a lollipop with each package!

and great prints, hah.


----------



## aephoto (Aug 4, 2009)

I use miller's and black river imaging.  both are very good quality, reasonable prices.


----------

